
I got Hacked and It changed my life - adriansky
https://adrianmejia.com/blog/2019/01/24/I-got-hacked-and-It-changed-my-life-on-security-tips/#.XEo7v4tu-qQ.hackernews
======
sarcasmatwork
> It turns out that when I set up the database, I didn’t bother to change the
> default configuration

DOH! This is a n00b mistake. Guy does not realize there are people that scan
the entire internet all the time looking for things to exploit. There are
scanners like stretchoid, or just "bad" bots that scan everything.

iptables, blacklists, patch os etc.

------
craftoman
I will keep in mind the security tip "Use ssh not telnet" and I will stop
using it on my servers though. I hope I won't get hacked so wish me luck
fellows.

------
steigr
Don’t stop SSID broadcasting (2.5, tip 6/2) as the clients start to scan for
this SSIDs everywhere and unveiling your hidden SSID even at remote places.

